# I only have eyes for you



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Made this last night from a plastic eyeball, some hot glue and red paint. always wanted to do this and it was fun and easy. (my kind of prop!).
Thanks to Frankies Girl for the tutorial she posted awhile back. The crow will sit on a tombstone giving everyone the "eye"!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ewwwww! :lolkin:

looks awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn crows and their eyeball fetish!:googly:

We have one like this that we put in our display as well - always gets comments.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Niiiiiiiieyeiiiiiiiice!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

its wrong, Jdubbya, its wrooooong!
nice job


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

"EYE" see what you did there!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nice.

I like your sig, jaydubbya


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ewwww. In a good way.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I keep on thinking this needs to go on Byteme's Jeepers Creeper tombstone. Love that bird.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

yummy


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

EEwwwww!! It looks like it's about to give it The Death Shake & splatter all over!!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Nice! Love little touches like this... Quick and easy but adds a lot.

Chalk me up as a fan!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I likey, I likey!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

love it..........


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yup...that's gross..but that's a good thing!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks all. This literally took me 15 minutes from start to finish. Couldn't let another year go by without trying it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love these kind of props. They add great atmosphere for little effort.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very good job.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! A couple pics of how it looked in our display. It got a lot of comments from visitors.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is so gross. I love it. Very cool.


----------

